# Which Amp would you Recommend ?



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

Wondering if any bros here had ever compare W4S amp with that of MusicFidelity ?



Currently, was using MF A5.5 for the front 2 channels & the AV amp for the center.
Was thinking of replacing the MF with a 3 channels power amp (maybe a W4S MC3x250W or MMC3x220W) to drive the front 3 channels)
Like the sound of MF when playing stereo, thinking of adding a DAC+Pre with HT by-pass (ie W4S DAC2), that is why the 3C PowerAmp.



Other than carrying my MF down to the shop to do a side-by-side comparison, would like to hear any bros here of their experiences first.



Other potential 3 channels amp that I might be considering are : Parasound A31 and the cheaper Emotiva XPA3.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would split the middle and get the 5 Channel Outlaw Audio Model 7500 for $1599. It literally uses almost a well over 2 times larger Toroidal Transformer than the $3000 Halo A31 and well over triples the Emotiva's TT. Just an awesome Amplifier and offers enough power to drive any 5 Speakers you can throw at it for an excellent price considering the Power Supply.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would split the middle and get the 5 Channel Outlaw Audio Model 7500 for $1599. It literally uses almost a well over 2 times larger Toroidal Transformer than the $3000 Halo A31 and well over triples the Emotiva's TT. Just an awesome Amplifier and offers enough power to drive any 5 Speakers you can throw at it for an excellent price considering the Power Supply.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hi JJ,

Can't seem to be able to find from the web-7500 transformer size. Where did you get the info ?

All my surround speakers are satellite KEF eggs speakers & a pair of ceiling speakers from Emotiva. Therefore, more than 3 channels of power amp is overkill for me.

The one channel 200W mono from Outlaw audio interest me. It has a voltage selector (which is good where I'm located). In it's spec sheet, it stated class G/AB, what exactly does this mean ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The 7500 uses dual 1.6 kVA TT's, the A53 uses a single 1.35 kVA TT, and the Emotiva uses an 850 VA TT.

Here is the A31's specs:http://www.gspr.com/parasound/a31.html
Emotiva's specs are right on their website and I am 100% certain about the TT size on the Outlaw.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Some like the Wyred4Sound Class D amplifiers with switching power supplies. I prefer Class AB amplifiers with power supplies having large toroidal transformers and copious filter capacitance. The Outlaw delivers the latter. Might need some line conditioning though.

The Emotiva XPA-5 uses a 1200 VA toroidal transformer. The Emotiva XPA-3 uses an 850 VA toroidal transformer.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jackfish,
It did see begin with 3 Channel Amplifiers, but I honestly cannot fathom why anyone would spend almost twice as much for a Parasound Halo A31 over a 5 Channel Outlaw Model 7500. Granted, the XPA-3 and XPA-5 are far less expensive than the 7500, but considering just how much stouter the TT and Capacitor Bank is in the Outlaw it really seems worth it to me. I wish Outlaw was offering the 7500 when I purchased my Parasound HCA-2205AT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Now trying to find out how big is the transformer for the MF A5.5 & it capacitor bank. Any idea where to search ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tane0019 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Now trying to find out how big is the transformer for the MF A5.5 & it capacitor bank. Any idea where to search ?


That is a tough one. I have not come across many/any Professional Reviews replete with Bench Tests. That being said, MF makes a very nice Amplifier and I quite like the industrial design.


----------

